# curious again



## pjmcd (Feb 19, 2012)

YOU ALL ARE GOING TO THINK I'M AWFULLY NOSEY, but i was taught, you never learn anything if you don't ask questions: we have covered medical, types of yarn, how long we have knitted, shared alot of personal and knitted stories, now my question is?
how many hours a day, on the average, do you spend knitting? sometimes, when i'm knitting, i think i should be up doing something else, instead of sitting on my butt, should i feel guilty that i'm just sitting here?


----------



## casey1952 (Jul 8, 2011)

What could be more important than knitting? I don't have an average. My time goes anywhere from 1hr. a day to sometimes 8hrs. It depends on what else is happening.


----------



## Frogger (Sep 6, 2012)

Never feel guilty!!! I work all week/take care of the house and husband and keep the place neat and clean "enough" to pass casual inspection!! LOL!!! I squeeze in all the knitting that I can!! Plus surfing KP!! Enjoy!


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

To me it depends on what needs to be done, if livestock tended, laundry done, and my household chores finished then I'm good to go. My reasoning is since DH works from home when he's working that's my time to do as I please. Some days that can be as little as 3 hrs or as much as 6! But like you I always think there's something else I could or should be doing!


----------



## nelios08 (Jan 6, 2013)

OMG! Sometimes I feel awful, I see dust everywhere and I say to myself,"Don't worry", no one is coming, just finish with the new increases and get to it.........5 hrs later...OMG! I forgot to dust.......


----------



## ninie (Jan 29, 2013)

I am what I called myself a "yoyo knitter", I knit for awhile than I go do something else than knit again and so on. I'm lucky I don't have to worry about putting my knitting away, nobody around to mess with it. I only have to make sure I pick up where I left off. It's better for me that way so I don't sit too long. It would be hard to time myself though. I had a friend who could knit while walking, I couldn't never master that one!


----------



## nelios08 (Jan 6, 2013)

Walking while you're knitting? hmmm...... Maybe is worth a try..... when you have to walk to the bathroom?


----------



## JusNeedles (Nov 20, 2011)

Most days I probably knit about 3 hours, more or less...just depends. I'm "retired" but work part time in order to afford my passion (knitting); live in a small apt that doesn't require a lot of upkeep. However, I'm a clean nut and have to spend a few hours each week cleaning and organizing. I make my own bread, am health conscious since having heart attack/stroke, so I'm also busy planning/making nutritious foods; make my own detergent and other cleaning projects, 

My thoughts are: I've worked a LOT of years raising children and haivng a husband to care for; now that I'm alone I enjoy my every day to its fullest. One day a week I work in the afternoon at local food pantry; I attend a book club once a month; attend 2 knitting groups each week; attend Bible study one morning a week; I also quilt and sew. At this moment I'm in the process of altering dressses for a lady that has lost a lot of weight...whew, I'm making me tired !

Just this past week a football coach from local school contacted me and asked me to knit his wife a pair of socks as a surprise for her; he then asked me if I could knit him a pair of socks also !!!!! 

I also have medical issues but know that on those days that I don't feel like knitting, I must be feeling really bad. I think knitting has actually rescured me from deperssion and has given me a new "life line".

Keep knitting and don't make excuses for spending your time as you do........


----------



## jessie s (Mar 19, 2011)

I knit, crochet and sew. Have to knit or crochet because have arthritis in right hand and this keeps me limber. Knitting project always sits beside my chair. In morning when having coffee I knit. In afternoon when watching an hour of my favourite soap I knit and in evening when watching TV I knit. So several hours a day. Also since retired and we downsized to smaller home have less housecleaning to do so do a lot of sewing in sewing room. I do several craft shows so count my sewing/knitting/crocheting time on same level as I did the hours when was working.


----------



## Colorado knits (Jul 6, 2011)

phyllis mcdaniel said:


> YOU ALL ARE GOING TO THINK I'M AWFULLY NOSEY, but i was taught, you never learn anything if you don't ask questions: we have covered medical, types of yarn, how long we have knitted, shared alot of personal and knitted stories, now my question is?
> how many hours a day, on the average, do you spend knitting? sometimes, when i'm knitting, i think i should be up doing something else, instead of sitting on my butt, should i feel guilty that i'm just sitting here?


For goodness' sakes, you aren't just sitting on your butt. You are doing something; you are knitting. You are busy, creative, and making progress on your projects.

KNIT ON!!


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

Colorado knits said:


> phyllis mcdaniel said:
> 
> 
> > YOU ALL ARE GOING TO THINK I'M AWFULLY NOSEY, but i was taught, you never learn anything if you don't ask questions: we have covered medical, types of yarn, how long we have knitted, shared alot of personal and knitted stories, now my question is?
> ...


That's true, I know Amish ladies knit so they can sit down without "wasting their time" (a major no-no for them).


----------



## nelios08 (Jan 6, 2013)

God bless you! You are still working hard. Funny that you said "now that I'm alone" I was trying to imagined what would it be to be free for once in my life. I married at 19, 9 months later my first child was born and kept on coming till at 5 and 2 miscarriages later I said enough. 
But my children had children and naturally I babysat my grandchildren, 10 of them. 

Right now, I have a husband and babysitting for a 2 and 5 yr. old. Will I enjoyed not been accountable to anyone?

Maybe.


----------



## JusNeedles (Nov 20, 2011)

nelios08 said:


> God bless you! You are still working hard. Funny that you said "now that I'm alone" I was trying to imagined what would it be to be free for once in my life. I married at 19, 9 months later my first child was born and kept on coming till at 5 and 2 miscarriages later I said enough.
> But my children had children and naturally I babysat my grandchildren, 10 of them.
> 
> Right now, I have a husband and babysitting for a 2 and 5 yr. old. Will I enjoyed not been accountable to anyone?
> ...


"Now that I'm alone" is sort of tongue in cheek......I HATE being alone, but at 65 don't have a lot of options on finding a soul mate ! I too married at 19 (the 1st time); had 2 children, divorced after my high school sweet heart found that he loved my best friend more than me......was alone, with 2 small children, divorced for 5 years and then married again........had 1 more child.....after many years of an abusive relationship I finally had the guts to get out...but not without a lot of scars !

All children are grown and gone and are doing well...have 4 grandchildren, 2 out of state and 2 nearby.....have never babysat much because I was always working at least 2 jobs just to keep mortgage paid and food on the table.......

I really do hate being alone, BUT, have found many activities to keep me busy and not feel sorry for myself. My hearts desire was always to be a wife and mother, not a long term corporate employee....but that is life ! I knit chemo hats and preemie hats and donate to two different organizations, plus my part time work is with children in the local elementary school after school program, is fulfilling. This past week I taught several children, boys and girls, from kindergarten to 1st grade, to make pot holders....such a lost art compared to today's electronics....they loved it and I had them lined up to get a loom and get started.

As a Christian I know that God is in control of my life and I rely on Him to guide me. Being alone, that is without another human being close by, is not fun, but doable !


----------



## Chrisanna (Jan 1, 2013)

I usually knit while I'm watching my TV shows at night. If it's a rainy day, I may knit for awhile. I know that some days, I could be doing house work, but knitting is more fun !!!!!


----------



## nelios08 (Jan 6, 2013)

Now, wait a minute I was serious about being alone. Ever since I was 24, EVERY HOLYDAY AND B/D is celebrated at my house. My house is Grand Central Station, I think I would cherish time alone. So many things I would like to do but ........


----------



## Norma B. (Oct 15, 2012)

phyllis mcdaniel said:


> YOU ALL ARE GOING TO THINK I'M AWFULLY NOSEY, but i was taught, you never learn anything if you don't ask questions: we have covered medical, types of yarn, how long we have knitted, shared alot of personal and knitted stories, now my question is?
> how many hours a day, on the average, do you spend knitting? sometimes, when i'm knitting, i think i should be up doing something else, instead of sitting on my butt, should i feel guilty that i'm just sitting here?


Boy, if YOU feel guilty I guess I should just turn myself in complete with handcuffs and say "Lock me up!" In short my answer would be "WAAAAAAY TOO MUCH!"


----------



## pjmcd (Feb 19, 2012)

Colorado knits said:


> phyllis mcdaniel said:
> 
> 
> > YOU ALL ARE GOING TO THINK I'M AWFULLY NOSEY, but i was taught, you never learn anything if you don't ask questions: we have covered medical, types of yarn, how long we have knitted, shared alot of personal and knitted stories, now my question is?
> ...


yeah, and holding down the couch, so it doesn't run off, for me to have to carry back in from outside,haha


----------



## JusNeedles (Nov 20, 2011)

nelios08 said:


> Now, wait a minute I was serious about being alone. Ever since I was 24, EVERY HOLYDAY AND B/D is celebrated at my house. My house is Grand Central Station, I think I would cherish time alone. So many things I would like to do but ........


Where in IL are you ? When I drive from Atl to my daughter's in MO I have to drive a long long way through IL to get to St Louis and then go southeast from there.......just saying next time I'm through there I'll stop by in time for one of your celebrations ! (jk). When I was married the 2nd time, we had the biggest house of all in the family, not to mention we had a pool, all kind of outside play toys, lived within walking distance of a lake and other recreational activities, so therefore, my house was always the scene of every celebration.....at that time I was working full time, had 3 children at home and each celebration caused a great deal of angst with me........too, I wasn't knitting hardly at all at that time, but I make a lot of the children's clothes; plus I hand smocked my youngest girl's clothes for years...until she said no more !

I'm really glad I picked up knitting again about 2 years ago after stroke/heart attack, because I think the discipline of knitting not only helped heal my brain but helped in my left arm/hand regaining strength. THEN I found KP and my mental healing took place !

Happy knitting friends.
Sandy in GA


----------



## BoogieCat (Nov 3, 2012)

Depending on if it is a work day or weekend, I knit 3-8 hours a day. On work days I do my morning chores (those dogs and cats MUST have their fresh water & food!) And knit a little before I have to get ready for work. Then more after the evening chores. Weekends, it is almost all day/night, in between laundry, grocery shopping, etc. Except today, been sick almost all day, and here it is 3 pm and I haven't been able to do a stitch and my laundry may not get done.


----------



## Norma B. (Oct 15, 2012)

nelios08 said:


> God bless you! You are still working hard. Funny that you said "now that I'm alone" I was trying to imagined what would it be to be free for once in my life. I married at 19, 9 months later my first child was born and kept on coming till at 5 and 2 miscarriages later I said enough.
> But my children had children and naturally I babysat my grandchildren, 10 of them.
> 
> Right now, I have a husband and babysitting for a 2 and 5 yr. old. Will I enjoyed not been accountable to anyone?
> ...


Bless you! Some would never admit those feelings. I had very good causes for ending a marriage of 37 years (also married quite young---still 18) and never regretted it. 23 years later I can't even imagine having to share my space. I've had relationships, one live-together which was precious, but that was so exceptional I know I'd never find another so compatible. Now when I think of having someone glaring and snorting about my staying up all hours, complaining about my constantly streaming classical music, KNITTING whenever I damn well please and to hell with the dust bunnies multiplying around me, I absolutely shrivel. If I weren't frequently needed somewhere else I would be a true hermit, just holed up in my tiny apartment, surrounded by a few of the things I've loved, and doing what I please, when I please. Of course if you have someone you cherish though, and the plusses are greater than the minuses, that's wonderful. But once when I was addressing a room full of adult design students, explaining my own life-rattling change , I made the comment that just because you chose the wrong road in life doesn't mean you can't make a sharp right, or even a U-turn and get on the path you should be on. After my lecture one young woman came up to me almost tearfully and thanked me profusely for that statement. I could only guess at the story behind that.


----------



## Colorado knits (Jul 6, 2011)

nelios08 said:


> Now, wait a minute I was serious about being alone. Ever since I was 24, EVERY HOLYDAY AND B/D is celebrated at my house. My house is Grand Central Station, I think I would cherish time alone. So many things I would like to do but ........


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Colorado knits (Jul 6, 2011)

nelios08 said:


> Now, wait a minute I was serious about being alone. Ever since I was 24, EVERY HOLYDAY AND B/D is celebrated at my house. My house is Grand Central Station, I think I would cherish time alone. So many things I would like to do but ........


sorry, double post -- got distracted.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm not sitting on my butt, although it may look like that. I am thinking fondly of the loved one who will receive the article. I am using my talents, creativity and patience. I knit all I can and don't feel guilty. Try it.


----------



## paljoey46 (Nov 20, 2011)

I used to feel guilty but my late husband told me, If I'm knitting, I'm creating and my time is not wasted nor should I feel guilty. I am retired now, and can do what I want, when I want and so, most days I want to knit and can spend the entire day at it (except for taking out the dogs).


----------



## cbektas (Dec 11, 2012)

Sometimes I knit for only a half hour and sometimes several hours, it depends on how I feel. NEVER feel guilty. Knitting is not only a way to relax but it is productive. And everyone deserves down time spent doing what they want to do.


----------



## joyce741 (Aug 22, 2012)

yesterday (sunday) no knitting as baking day 
today will knit all afternoon & evening after reading KP
as will do most days 
as a friend of my daughter is having a baby in June will be knitting as much as I can


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

phyllis mcdaniel said:


> YOU ALL ARE GOING TO THINK I'M AWFULLY NOSEY, but i was taught, you never learn anything if you don't ask questions: we have covered medical, types of yarn, how long we have knitted, shared alot of personal and knitted stories, now my question is?
> how many hours a day, on the average, do you spend knitting? sometimes, when i'm knitting, i think i should be up doing something else, instead of sitting on my butt, should i feel guilty that i'm just sitting here?


I say enjoy your knitting, the house work will wait.


----------



## peony (Nov 13, 2012)

I knit as much or as little as I feel like on any given day. Never feel guilty because I figure it's cheaper and more effective than long term threrapy...


----------



## ginamarie12345 (Mar 13, 2012)

I would rather knit than clean....and often times will notice dusty furniture and will then do something about it.. But, cleaning is over-rated....so, I focus on my love of knitting.. I do my laundry throughout the M _ F work week and save Friday night, Saturday and Sunday for uninterrupted fun time for me!!


----------



## lindakaren12 (Dec 16, 2011)

I guess I'm too organized but, when I semi-retired, the two things I thought I always wanted to do was knit and read without guilt during the day. I allow time for both. I never watch TV without my knitting in the evening and I have a pair of socks in progress in the car.


----------



## 37716 (Sep 27, 2011)

I knit or crochet as many hours a day that I want to, after everything else that needs doing is finished. Sometimes an hour, sometimes all day. It depends on whether I am pressed for time to finish a project. There are days I don't work on either, if I am out looking for more yarn, thread, or other supplies. I am not just sitting on my butt. I am relaxing while creating some pretty good stuff, either for myself or others.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

phyllis mcdaniel said:


> YOU ALL ARE GOING TO THINK I'M AWFULLY NOSEY, but i was taught, you never learn anything if you don't ask questions: we have covered medical, types of yarn, how long we have knitted, shared alot of personal and knitted stories, now my question is?
> how many hours a day, on the average, do you spend knitting? sometimes, when i'm knitting, i think i should be up doing something else, instead of sitting on my butt, should i feel guilty that i'm just sitting here?


Knitting shouldn't be a chore but a form of relaxation..and I set a time to do it unless it has to be finished in short time..then it becomes my priority. Because I have other interests sometimes my knitting takes a back seat but I always return to it..I do want to get through knitting with the heavier yarn before the warmer weather comes and switch to a lighter yarn for projects.


----------



## dawnmc1 (Sep 3, 2011)

Don't be in a hurry to be alone, IT IS NOT FUN!!!


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz (Dec 19, 2012)

Norma B. said:


> nelios08 said:
> 
> 
> > God bless you! You are still working hard. Funny that you said "now that I'm alone" I was trying to imagined what would it be to be free for once in my life. I married at 19, 9 months later my first child was born and kept on coming till at 5 and 2 miscarriages later I said enough.
> ...


I will be alone 5 years this May - as I've said, the silence is deafening. He had Alzheimer's and brain/lung cancer and I miss him more every day. Like some of you, I married at just-barely 18 and we were a month shy of 44 years. I know now what a blessing a wonderful marriage to a good man was since some relatives and friends have remarried some real corkers. It's taken me a while to learn to be alone, but I can't see anyone in my future (even old men don't want old women! :lol: ). I have two rescue dogs, a cat from the Humane Society and a too-big house on 2 acres so I'm never at want for something to do - but you can't work 24/7. Knitting and making jewelry is my escape time and I try to have at least 2 hours per day - more if I'm caught up with everything. Oh....and I went to Tuesday Morning Sunday afternoon and added to my stash plus I have a large order from DBNY in transit. OK - have to get myself ready to go volunteer at the Sheriff's office. Knit on.....


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

I so wish there was a like button. I am in total agreement with you Frogger!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## PaulaP (Nov 12, 2012)

I usually knit in the evening while watching tv. It is a great way for me to unwind at the end of a work day. I know some of you will cringe because I have seen your thoughts about this before, but I also knit in the car the few times we travel longer distances that way. The last time I was on the train, there were a lot of gals knitting. I am going to take my knitting the next train trip as well. I usually read on the train but maybe I will get an audio book and listen while I knit. Wouldn't that be like heaven?


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

God Bless you JusNeedles!!!!


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

I crochet a while then I get up and try to do some work and then I crochet for somemore. can't crochet long ay a time because of me arm. In July of last year I fell and broke the 2 main bones in me lefft arm and had to have surgery. I had 2 screws and a plate put in and I was doing therapy I inflamed the rotor cup and I still dont have alot of strenght in it so I can only crochet only a little at a time. I make items for people so I guess sometimes I do allitle longer then I should but I hate to lay it down, tweeter


----------



## elsiemarley (Jul 27, 2012)

nelios08 said:


> Walking while you're knitting? hmmm...... Maybe is worth a try..... when you have to walk to the bathroom?


Think outdoors -- when you are walking to the bus stop, the library or just a stroll around the block. Must confess I don't do this, but it is something that people have done historically --


----------



## elsiemarley (Jul 27, 2012)

How much time I spend knitting depends alot on what else I have on my agenda -- I also bead, embroider, do crazy quilts and more -- how many hours I spend doing needlework in any given day can amount to many hours. I listen to audio books, watch movies and get up and move around frequently and never feel guilty in fact I feel very productive, maybe more so than on any job I ever had --- Knitting is my take along -- I'm retired and live alone so not much demand on my time from others, and housework can wait --


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

hitting the like button!


----------



## past (Apr 3, 2011)

The way I see it is this: I'm not sitting on my butt watching soap operas. I not sitting on my butt snacking and getting fat. I'm definitely not wasting time. I maybe should be doing dishes, laundry or cleaning. However, when I'm sitting knitting I'm being very productive. I'm busy turning a ball of yarn into something useful. Therefore, I have no reason to feel guilty about sitting on my butt knitting instead of doing something else.


----------



## smontero237 (Dec 5, 2011)

I look at knitting as therapy but I rather spend $100 on yarn than a doctor.


----------



## Augustgran (Apr 16, 2011)

I knit/crochet all the time,


----------



## Pat C (Jan 5, 2012)

Yes I have had the same thoughts. What with all the ready made cheap stuff you can buy why am I sitting here for hours making things? I don't always only knit. I am usually watching curling or hockey or a movie at the same time. And there is nothing more rewarding than making a project for someone or yourself and it does get me to sit down and relax since I am so busy with other things.


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

I live with a cat,dog, and a Albino parakeet. I swear my dog throws parties and has company over when I am at work since I work mostly afternoons (3pm-11pm) and a 16 hr shift on Weds.I make sure before I even consider sitting down with my knitting when I am at home that nothing major needs to be done. I do get the vacuuming done and make sure that the kitchen is pretty much cleaned up. But when home and day off I am sitting and knitting. At work I am knnitting inbetween doing my job. I swear I tend to get more kn itting done at work than I do at home. Walking Samatha my dog and tending to playing with her to entertain her and of course KP. LOL!!!


----------



## gmaison (May 24, 2012)

JusNeedles said:


> nelios08 said:
> 
> 
> > God bless you! You are still working hard. Funny that you said "now that I'm alone" I was trying to imagined what would it be to be free for once in my life. I married at 19, 9 months later my first child was born and kept on coming till at 5 and 2 miscarriages later I said enough.
> ...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

dawnmc1 said:


> Don't be in a hurry to be alone, IT IS NOT FUN!!!


I agree with you. When boys were home to busy to knit when I wanted too. 
Couldn't wait for them to grow up and leave, now can knit when ever I want to.
But oh so miss the boys and their families, now that they are gone. Don't see them as much as would like to.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I can knit at work... so I can ususally knit for 2 hours there off and on.. not steady but I do accomplish some things... at home some days I can't get to the knitting other days... LIKE GOLF SEASON LOL he sits and watches Golf until 3pm and I can sit and knit... I like watching golf too so its enjoyable for both of us.. I would say I can knit about 10 to 12 hours a week.. if I'm lucky..


----------



## glenniemae (Mar 13, 2011)

cbektas said:


> Sometimes I knit for only a half hour and sometimes several hours, it depends on how I feel. NEVER feel guilty. Knitting is not only a way to relax but it is productive. And everyone deserves down time spent doing what they want to do.


I totally agree. After working full time and sometimes a part time job, raising a child, caring for aging parents, etc. etc. now time for me. :thumbup:


----------



## Hubumom (Jan 11, 2013)

Sounds like you have discovered the secret to living alone--- keep busy with things you enjoy doing, and volunteering your talents to help/teach others. You are doing everything right in my opinion


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

ninie said:


> I am what I called myself a "yoyo knitter", I knit for awhile than I go do something else than knit again and so on. I'm lucky I don't have to worry about putting my knitting away, nobody around to mess with it. I only have to make sure I pick up where I left off. It's better for me that way so I don't sit too long. It would be hard to time myself though. I had a friend who could knit while walking, I couldn't never master that one!


That sounds like me, too. I don't think I could do ANYTHING for three hours straight - too ADD. Knitting relaxes me, so I save it for "free" time.


----------



## czechmate (Jun 17, 2011)

10-12 hrs


----------



## nemcfo (Jul 29, 2012)

It varies according to what else is going on in my life. I try to knit every day for at least 30 minutes. Some days I get to knit longer like yesterday I knit for almost 8 hours. Have to say my hands were aching by the time I went to bed.


----------



## zookeeper1 (Feb 26, 2013)

Multi-tasking is how women ae able to raise kid, take care of husbands, work a job, and still find time to indulge their passions. Never Ever FEEL Guilty about taking time for yourself. Life is too short.


----------



## TickledPinki (Jan 22, 2013)

Y'all have made me feel so much better. I would say I am a "Yo Yo Knitter", too. I am up and down. Way too often for my daughter's taste. After many years of 10 hour days at work, caring for a handicapped daughter, moving from a small house to a huge one, the only time I have to work on my "therapy" is at night. My daughter and I have "our time" in the evenings while watching TV. When I am sitting, I am knitting!!! I have chores that have to be taken care of all through the day. I would love to spend more time working on my genealogy and needlework. It takes me 3 1/2 hours per day Tuesday through Thursday to do my housework. As I am resting, I will grab my needlework. Then off to cook our dinner. Every day is scheduled. After my daughter's last bout in the hospital, my doctor prescribed Paxil and knitting for my "Me time"... I still feel not enough time for me, though! But one of these days again!!!


----------



## Hotsticks (Nov 22, 2011)

I knit most nights after dinner and kitchen is cleaned up, my husband goes off to his chair and kindle and I to the den for knitting and tv. I also have. 2 knit groups that I attend during the week.


----------



## Janeb (Sep 18, 2012)

Well if I could get away with it I would knit,crotchet or bake,all day but that is in my dreams.i normal do up to 6hrs a day.


----------



## RoxyCatlady (Mar 22, 2011)

phyllis mcdaniel said:


> YOU ALL ARE GOING TO THINK I'M AWFULLY NOSEY, but i was taught, you never learn anything if you don't ask questions: we have covered medical, types of yarn, how long we have knitted, shared alot of personal and knitted stories, now my question is?
> how many hours a day, on the average, do you spend knitting? sometimes, when i'm knitting, i think i should be up doing something else, instead of sitting on my butt, should i feel guilty that i'm just sitting here?


My time to knit (or crochet, or other craft) is primarily evenings, after supper, watching TV. However, on weekends, I might knit in the afternoon as well. When we are away from home, I basically knit when I'm not cooking, eating, sleeping, or walking the dogs...


----------



## autumngoose (Oct 21, 2012)

nelios08 said:


> Now, wait a minute I was serious about being alone. Ever since I was 24, EVERY HOLYDAY AND B/D is celebrated at my house. My house is Grand Central Station, I think I would cherish time alone. So many things I would like to do but ........


I know just how you feel !! I have 3 children 31 yr old moved out 2 years ago and bought her own house. That leaves 28 year old daughter and 17 yr old son still at home. Hubby is retired so always home. My children were home ed (which I loved) so there is always someone here ! If I put my knitting or sewing down you can be sure its in someones way even if its down by my chair lol ! I love them all dearly but an hour of 'me time' a day would be much appreciate ! I even asked my eldest daughter to have them all stay for a week.......she said no thanks lol !! xxx


----------



## LadyLibrarian (Oct 7, 2011)

I never thought I could live alone but have been since 06 and 08. After my husband fell out of my shower with a sudden heart attack not knowing her had heart trouble and then my mother 18 months later with cancer I'm doing it just fine.
Knitting is wonderful, made a couple of quilts this winter and now it is time to sew for church missions. We all have raised kids and we shouldn't feel guilty bu I always do with I sit down thinking of what all I could do in the house.


----------



## nelios08 (Jan 6, 2013)

You think?


----------



## VikingPrincess (Jan 31, 2013)

I work full time, so knitting is a hobby I work at when I feel the need to be creative. I had bronchitis recently and was home for 2 weeks recovering. I enjoyed trying new knitting patterns, relaxing and KP of course!


----------



## marimom (Aug 27, 2011)

Why would anyone cringe about knitting in the car? I don't understand this. Unless it is pitch black out I always take my knitting with me. In fact, I took it into a movie theatre over the weekend because we had about 25 minutes to wait for Les Miserable to begin. I could talk to my husband and knit for awhile. I knit at meetings. In fact, I am very seldom without my knitting. My hands begin to twitch for my wonderful addiction.



PaulaP said:


> I usually knit in the evening while watching tv. It is a great way for me to unwind at the end of a work day. I know some of you will cringe because I have seen your thoughts about this before, but I also knit in the car the few times we travel longer distances that way. The last time I was on the train, there were a lot of gals knitting. I am going to take my knitting the next train trip as well. I usually read on the train but maybe I will get an audio book and listen while I knit. Wouldn't that be like heaven?


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

nelios08 said:


> Now, wait a minute I was serious about being alone. Ever since I was 24, EVERY HOLYDAY AND B/D is celebrated at my house. My house is Grand Central Station, I think I would cherish time alone. So many things I would like to do but ........


I hear you loud and clear Nelios. We are also retired, live in the hills. Kids visit and bring gd and say it is our priviledge. I do enjoy her tremendously but ooh it is a lot of work. Dh went out of town for a few days. Everyone worried about me. DD came with GD for two days so i would not be alone. We had lots of fun but when they left I really enjoyed my time alone.


----------



## LolaBean (Apr 6, 2011)

I never feel guilty about "doing nothing" if I'm knitting!


----------



## Jeannealy (Apr 2, 2012)

I knit when I can. Usually at night. I too feel bad when I have other things that NEED to be done....and I really feel like knitting. I do get the guilty feelings...I don't knit too often when I have more pressing matters because the guilty feelings take over.....Oh well. I enjoy it and do it when I can...I knit Prayer Shawls for our church group and it is so much fun when we get together once a month. Now I see that there is a group of knitters/crocheters forming at our local YMCA to make winter hats and scarves and mittens for little kids...so I am thinking of joining that ....It is always fun to meet new knitters...and to be able to enjoy your hobby with others...


----------



## ultrahiggs (Jun 4, 2012)

phyllis mcdaniel said:


> YOU ALL ARE GOING TO THINK I'M AWFULLY NOSEY, but i was taught, you never learn anything if you don't ask questions: we have covered medical, types of yarn, how long we have knitted, shared alot of personal and knitted stories, now my question is?
> how many hours a day, on the average, do you spend knitting? sometimes, when i'm knitting, i think i should be up doing something else, instead of sitting on my butt, should i feel guilty that i'm just sitting here?


I normally knit only in the evening , with one eye on the TV and both eyes on the knitting


----------



## nelios08 (Jan 6, 2013)

Ahhh...peace and quiet for a while! The problem is if they don't come around I miss them terribly. 
This is a case of damned if I do and damned if I don't. :|


----------



## Jeannealy (Apr 2, 2012)

I envy all of you that don't feel guilty when they are knitting and there are other projects to be done...I feel guilty when I would like to read and there are projects to be done also.....I would love to be able to knit and read without the guilty feelings....but I guess that never goes away....Oh well....I get in enough time for both so should not complain.


----------



## sunnybrkk (Oct 8, 2011)

I'm always doing something else when I knit!
Thinking of resolutions to thinks, remembering, creating, meditating!
Knitting has helped me through busy times, trying times & joyful times!
It's amazing what you accomplish when you stop and be still a moment or two : )


----------



## 3mom (Apr 20, 2011)

phyllis mcdaniel said:


> YOU ALL ARE GOING TO THINK I'M AWFULLY NOSEY, but i was taught, you never learn anything if you don't ask questions: we have covered medical, types of yarn, how long we have knitted, shared alot of personal and knitted stories, now my question is?
> how many hours a day, on the average, do you spend knitting? sometimes, when i'm knitting, i think i should be up doing something else, instead of sitting on my butt, should i feel guilty that i'm just sitting here?


N-O--NO!!!! You're saving money. lowering blood pressure, doing something fun, using your fingers and moving your joints, ......I can think of other things, but just saving money (making Christmas (etc) presents is important.


----------



## 3mom (Apr 20, 2011)

Jeannealy said:


> I envy all of you that don't feel guilty when they are knitting and there are other projects to be done...I feel guilty when I would like to read and there are projects to be done also.....I would love to be able to knit and read without the guilty feelings....but I guess that never goes away....Oh well....I get in enough time for both so should not complain.


Get some books on tape--but if you're like me, I get too distracted and can't count.


----------



## Chewuch (Jan 19, 2013)

JusNeedles said:


> nelios08 said:
> 
> 
> > God bless you! You are still working hard. Funny that you said "now that I'm alone" I was trying to imagined what would it be to be free for once in my life. I married at 19, 9 months later my first child was born and kept on coming till at 5 and 2 miscarriages later I said enough.
> ...


----------



## cwknitnut (Nov 16, 2011)

On average I probably knit/crochet about 3 hours a day. Last couple of weeks have been next to nothing because of life issues, but I picked it back up last night & feel better!


----------



## dingo (Jun 20, 2011)

I did knit from 4-6 hours until I had surgery two weeks ago. Have not picked up the needles since then. Maybe some time this week. This surgery is much worse than I thought. Plus being older doesn't help. However, can't wait to get back to my many wips.


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

I too tend to feel guilty about knitting during the day when I should be doing other things. My house is a mess, laundry, dishes, dust, dust, dust....! I do knit at night while watching TV and feel no guilt at all since my husband likes numerous shows. I also go to knitting groups 2 nights a week and have a friend who usually comes over on Friday nights since my husband is at work. I usually average a couple of hours during TV time but can't work on anything intricate and keep track of the show too!


----------



## TickledPinki (Jan 22, 2013)

We had an ice storms here a month ago or so, and was out of electricity for 24 hours!!! I knitted with no guilty feelings!!! No electricity to clean or cook!! But I could knit! Same as in September of last year! I had four days then. Husband and daughter were in Florida for DH to golf!!! HEAVEN!!! No one but me and the four-leggeds!!! If I thought about cleaning, no electricity to do it!! I need more times like that!! ;D


----------



## Sharon C (Feb 8, 2013)

I knit or crochet when ever I can. I take a project in the car if my husband is driving. Take them to the doctors office etc. This weekend we traveled a distance to a birthday party. While visiting friends I knitted on a baby blanket for a soon to come Gt Grand daughter. Finished up the knitting that evening once we got home. Now all I have to do is weave in the ends. If I hadn't taken it with me I would had idle hands and less time to do something else. I didn't miss the country sights or different birds along the way. Too which my husband used to think I missed half of our vacations knitting in the car until I started mentioning things along the way that he missed and still kept on knitting. I think other people are the ones that make us feel guilty. Check out what they do while watching TV or sitting in the doctors office. Nothing. So sit and knit as long as you want and keep the rest of what really needs to be done at that time done. Like cooking a meal once in a while. lol


----------



## TickledPinki (Jan 22, 2013)

dingo said:


> I did knit from 4-6 hours until I had surgery two weeks ago. Have not picked up the needles since then. Maybe some time this week. This surgery is much worse than I thought. Plus being older doesn't help. However, can't wait to get back to my many wips.


In 2006, my dog broke my right wrist. I am right-handed. I ended up having to have surgery to repair. After intense physical therapy, my two fears were if I could make homemade biscuits and crochet/knit! After I was released from PT, the first thing I did was make biscuits... No problem! I started out with large hooks to crochet, and large needles to knit. No problem! I tend to hold my hook/needle a tiny bit different, but it has not stopped me!


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

phyllis mcdaniel said:


> YOU ALL ARE GOING TO THINK I'M AWFULLY NOSEY, but i was taught, you never learn anything if you don't ask questions: we have covered medical, types of yarn, how long we have knitted, shared alot of personal and knitted stories, now my question is?
> how many hours a day, on the average, do you spend knitting? sometimes, when i'm knitting, i think i should be up doing something else, instead of sitting on my butt, should i feel guilty that i'm just sitting here?


But you're not JUST SITTING; you're being creative and productive! Probably my average is 3-4 hrs in the evening after dark , especially if I'm working on a deadline...sometimes more if needed. I volunteer a lot in my community, and I live in a large old house, so there's always stuff to do other than knitting. If I let myself, I could probably knit most of the day...but, alas, that's not practical!!


----------



## jknitty (Dec 26, 2012)

Phylis you are not just sitting there you are producing a wonderful piece of art not only beautiful but functional also go ahead and knit I have days when I spend 5 to six hour or more knitting not all in one sitting I get up do something and come back to knit I have a project in at least 3 rooms in my house where ever I happen to be at the time is where I knit waiting for the dryer or the washer or for something to finish in the oven and so on wonderful craft not a waste of time by any means thanks for sharing


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

JusNeedles said:


> Most days I probably knit about 3 hours, more or less...just depends. I'm "retired" but work part time in order to afford my passion (knitting); live in a small apt that doesn't require a lot of upkeep. However, I'm a clean nut and have to spend a few hours each week cleaning and organizing. I make my own bread, am health conscious since having heart attack/stroke, so I'm also busy planning/making nutritious foods; make my own detergent and other cleaning projects,
> 
> My thoughts are: I've worked a LOT of years raising children and haivng a husband to care for; now that I'm alone I enjoy my every day to its fullest. One day a week I work in the afternoon at local food pantry; I attend a book club once a month; attend 2 knitting groups each week; attend Bible study one morning a week; I also quilt and sew. At this moment I'm in the process of altering dressses for a lady that has lost a lot of weight...whew, I'm making me tired !
> 
> ...


Actually, knitting to me is a form of meditation, and that in fact, is very therapeutic!! So, ladies, knit on!!! LOL


----------



## Sharon C (Feb 8, 2013)

People that don't understand what knitting and crocheting etc does for us will think you are wasting your time. But I find more watch you knit and seem to be in ah of what you are doing. I was once told it was rude to bring your knitting etc to public places because you weren't paying attention to what was going one. But I'm finding more and more people taking their projects with them now. Starts conversations and usually I wish I could do that. Your so talented etc. don't ever feel guilty creating. But we do have to do our other jobs if we have family to take care of.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

ladams123 said:


> Depending on if it is a work day or weekend, I knit 3-8 hours a day. On work days I do my morning chores (those dogs and cats MUST have their fresh water & food!) And knit a little before I have to get ready for work. Then more after the evening chores. Weekends, it is almost all day/night, in between laundry, grocery shopping, etc. Except today, been sick almost all day, and here it is 3 pm and I haven't been able to do a stitch and my laundry may not get done.


Your laundry will still be there tomorrow, so don't worry about it. Just get well. Hope you feel better real soon. lol


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

JusNeedles said:


> nelios08 said:
> 
> 
> > God bless you! You are still working hard. Funny that you said "now that I'm alone" I was trying to imagined what would it be to be free for once in my life. I married at 19, 9 months later my first child was born and kept on coming till at 5 and 2 miscarriages later I said enough.
> ...


Can you have a small dog or cat where you live? Animals who give unconditionally are wonderful healers and companions for individuals who are lonely or distressed. Just a thought/idea.


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

nelios08 said:


> Now, wait a minute I was serious about being alone. Ever since I was 24, EVERY HOLYDAY AND B/D is celebrated at my house. My house is Grand Central Station, I think I would cherish time alone. So many things I would like to do but ........


I have four grown children but no grands...have given up on ever having grands, regretfully. My old house is also the gathering place for ALL the holidays/events in our family...just last night, we were celebrating our SIL's 34th birthday here! While all these celebrations require a lot of work from me, I'm flattered that everyone wants to come to our home to celebrate!


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

KnitterNatalie said:


> nelios08 said:
> 
> 
> > Now, wait a minute I was serious about being alone. Ever since I was 24, EVERY HOLYDAY AND B/D is celebrated at my house. My house is Grand Central Station, I think I would cherish time alone. So many things I would like to do but ........
> ...


Same here. I love it when my family visits but I love the down time which gives me a little time to miss them and yearn for their return! I love being their "go to" place!


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

You should feel NO guilt about the time you spend knitting!!!!!

I'm a freelance indexer and proofreader, and I go through feast or famine all the time. When I'm in "famine" mode, I get a lot of knitting done. Now I'm back in "feast" mode, so I won't get nearly as much knitting done. Drat.

Hazel


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

Norma B. said:


> nelios08 said:
> 
> 
> > God bless you! You are still working hard. Funny that you said "now that I'm alone" I was trying to imagined what would it be to be free for once in my life. I married at 19, 9 months later my first child was born and kept on coming till at 5 and 2 miscarriages later I said enough.
> ...


It sounds like you and I are of a same mind. I worked full time until I retired in January 2009. Lots of relatives and co-workers love to travel. I on the other hand am perfectly happy staying at home. I can't quite be a hermit though because my disabled daughter and her two sons live with my husband and me and I also have a border who pays me rent. So, including me, there are six people in my household. It has been wonderful to be so close to my grandsons who are now 18 and 20. I keep busy helping my daughter get the boys to school (youngest is senior in H.S. and oldest goes to a Technical College). I bowl on Mondays in a senior league (Sept. through April). We are going to Hawaii in November with friends. I met my husband on Oahu in 1963 and we have been married since April 1965. I treasure moments alone when everyone is gone, but I cannot imagine my life without everyone here. My house isn't always the neatest, but I do try to stay on top of the important things. I would rather knit or crochet than do dusting, so sometimes let that go and other household chores that can wait until I am ready to do them. I think if we swaped places for a week, you would enjoy the people and I would enjoy your solitude, but I think after that week was done, we would both be more than ready to switch back. I think it is a matter of what we get used to. God bless you and lol.


----------



## pegged (Sep 5, 2011)

You are NOT just sitting there, you are producing something.
Do it as long as you like.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

casey1952 said:


> What could be more important than knitting? I don't have an average. My time goes anywhere from 1hr. a day to sometimes 8hrs. It depends on what else is happening.


ditto


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

marimom said:


> Why would anyone cringe about knitting in the car? I don't understand this.


It's the steering that's the problem. You can usually manage the brake and clutch with your feet, except when there's a tricky bit of pattern, so you just have to take a quick look around before you get down to it.

But steering isn't so easy especially when you're knitting with dpns. Some of the more agile can use their knees, but that's no good on sharp turns - knitting in mouth, or perhaps a well-trained dog's mouth? Whatever you do don't throw it down, it will get all tangled up. I mean the knitting. A quick one-handed veer will usually do the trick, and get you out of trouble - in the driving.

You will also find there are some rude people on the road and unbelievably that includes police officers. My advice is don't try to be smart when they yell 'Pullover?' They tend to go purple and wave handcuffs meaningfully - who can knit in handcuffs? - if you answer 'No, scarf!'

Best thing to avoid trouble is to check in with your local police station; they're sure to advise you. And take your knitting, it may fill in some time........


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

pegged said:


> You are NOT just sitting there, you are producing something.
> Do it as long as you like.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## nitchik (May 30, 2011)

Sadly, I seem to spend more time on KP, or searching for patterns and planning, than actually knitting, LOL!


----------



## Joyce.hausman (Mar 4, 2013)

I don't walk and knit - bit I do knit while riding a stationary exercise bike and listening to podcasts on my iPod. I work for a public school system and my present project is scarves for kids. I have given away close to 200 of varying size since November. All simple K1 P1 - so routine that I can read (not on the bicycle). I generally do knit many many many hours a day.


----------



## DuelingNeedles (Feb 2, 2013)

One of my New Year's resolutions has been ... craft at least one 1/2 hour each day. And I have been keeping that up ... and then some. I also have clean/declutter one 1/2 hour each day minimum. That sometimes happens in small increments. Although I consider busting stash decluttering. 

I am trying to downsize my stash. I live in a one bedroom apt so I can't get much smaller unless i go to an efficiency. I also live alone by choice and I enjoy being able to eat when I want or not eat if I'm not hungry. Only being responsible for myself. Maybe it's selfish, but I am enjoying myself.


----------



## Norma B. (Oct 15, 2012)

silvercharms said:


> marimom said:
> 
> 
> > Why would anyone cringe about knitting in the car? I don't understand this.
> ...


 :lol: :lol: Thank you, thank you, thank you!! This absolutely made my day!

P.S. I guess I'll just have to wait till cars have auto-pilot before I take my knitting to wheels. Didn't realize how many narrow-minded people there are.


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

I try to get some kniting in at night before I go to bed. Since my wakeup call comes at 1 am and I don't see home until about 5 in the afternoon that does not leave a lot of time.


----------



## Urith (Apr 19, 2011)

nelios08 said:


> OMG! Sometimes I feel awful, I see dust everywhere and I say to myself,"Don't worry", no one is coming, just finish with the new increases and get to it.........5 hrs later...OMG! I forgot to dust.......


 :thumbup: that's me exactly.


----------



## CathyG13 (Mar 1, 2013)

I see knitting as not only an activity that I love and that helps to relax me (health benefits), but also a way of providing my own clothing, gifts, etc. Even with the cost of yarn, I still see a substantial savings over buying the same quality items retail. So I am also contributing to the budget by saving money.
You can work out a reason to knit for hours if you try hard enough. 
Laughing while I knit!


----------



## Karzie (Nov 29, 2012)

Thanks for the laugh, Silvercharms. I laughed so hard I almost rolled out of my chair! I doubt I'll ever hear "pullover" without thinking about your posting.


----------



## artsyist (Jan 11, 2013)

I do not feel guilty about dust, laundry, or other household chores. We are fed, the house is clean enough, and that is ok with me. I do feel guilty if I am just sitting (unless I am bird watching, contemplating nature, or planning my next project). I knit every day and even enjoy taking my husband or mother to their dr. appointments because I know I will have some productive knitting time. I am amazed that people can just sit and wait! 
When I was principal of a small school we were having a series of inservices for the teachers. One lecturer was to have given 3 lectures. During the first lecture, she was rude about one of the teacher knitting during her presentation. The teacher was a veteran knitter who could listen while knitting and she certainly did not mean to be disrespectful to the speaker. The lecturer was fired that day. We knitters have to stick together!


----------



## kmckinstry77 (Jan 18, 2013)

phyllis mcdaniel said:


> YOU ALL ARE GOING TO THINK I'M AWFULLY NOSEY, but i was taught, you never learn anything if you don't ask questions: we have covered medical, types of yarn, how long we have knitted, shared alot of personal and knitted stories, now my question is?
> how many hours a day, on the average, do you spend knitting? sometimes, when i'm knitting, i think i should be up doing something else, instead of sitting on my butt, should i feel guilty that i'm just sitting here?


Hi! We wouldn't be on this forum if we didn't enjoy sharing our love of knitting, right? Besides, no one needs to reply if they really feel like it's an impertinent question. So, go ahead, be nosy! 
The short answer is: whenever I can. The long answer is: I have 1.5 jobs and a condo, cat, & guy to look after, so... not as much as I'd like. I'm also planning a wedding for August, which cuts into my knitting time. Today, I will not get to knit at all. I came home from one job only to sit down & start grading & mending (yeah, that's the guy to take care of) before I have to leave (in 30 mins.) to go to my next job, which will take me away from home until about 9:30pm or so. Yesterday, my fiance & I sat on the couch & watched "Waiting for Superman" (really good, but a depressing documentary about our country's educational system. But... don't get me started on that topic... I teach in a college & I tutor), so I got the chance to knit for hours. It was nice.


----------



## Kristiethom (Mar 4, 2013)

I have a routine of walking my kids to school then knitting while I walk back to the house. My neighbors either think it great or they think I'm nuts.


----------



## meyersa0 (Jan 29, 2013)

Never


----------



## Kristiethom (Mar 4, 2013)

Thanks but a little crazy helps me get through all my projects I knit and rip and knit again until I like it.


----------



## Karzie (Nov 29, 2012)

I try to knit every day and do knit whenever I can. Afghans seem to be calling me lately, but I try to have small projects ready for those times you're waiting at the dr's office or for work to be done on your car. After two marriages to pretty self-absorbed guys and raising three children, I find that I really like living alone. I have no desire to be married again or even live with someone. I would like someone to travel with... I love spending time with my grandchildren but always take my knitting with me since they still take naps and go to bed early. Do I feel guilty about dust or unwashed dishes? NO! I took care of everyone and everything for years. Now I'm feeding my soul.


----------



## missjg (Nov 18, 2012)

phyllis mcdaniel said:


> YOU ALL ARE GOING TO THINK I'M AWFULLY NOSEY, but i was taught, you never learn anything if you don't ask questions: we have covered medical, types of yarn, how long we have knitted, shared alot of personal and knitted stories, now my question is?
> how many hours a day, on the average, do you spend knitting? sometimes, when i'm knitting, i think i should be up doing something else, instead of sitting on my butt, should i feel guilty that i'm just sitting here?


Humm if not cooking doing necessaries I'm knitting or sewing. Never timed myself cuz I have to take multi breaks due to tendonitis and carpal tunnel. 
Well I didn't see anyone in my family feeling guilty when I was running around like a turkey being chief cook and bottle washer..teacher, dr.. lawyer indian chief. Sooo I am NOT gonna feel guilty NOW... nope! nada..negative.. zero! enjoy! knit away! Wear butt numb! :-D


----------



## sewingstuff (Nov 28, 2012)

JusNeedles you are a real inspiration. You have filled your life. You are not "alone" with all you do plus you have all of us here.


----------



## sunflower19 (Sep 8, 2012)

Also on my own now I knit about 6 - 8 hours each day - i between sewing, reading, playing computer quizzes etc. - never a dull moment!!


----------



## 9ewes (Sep 10, 2012)

I usually knit while watching tv with dh and then during the day at least 2hrs may be 4.


----------



## RavinRed (Apr 18, 2011)

phyllis mcdaniel said:


> YOU ALL ARE GOING TO THINK I'M AWFULLY NOSEY, but i was taught, you never learn anything if you don't ask questions: we have covered medical, types of yarn, how long we have knitted, shared alot of personal and knitted stories, now my question is?
> how many hours a day, on the average, do you spend knitting? sometimes, when i'm knitting, i think i should be up doing something else, instead of sitting on my butt, should i feel guilty that i'm just sitting here?


3-4 hours most days


----------



## Colonial Cat (Mar 4, 2013)

Depends on day some times I crochet or knit all day others not at all. Summers I knit/crochet when sitting outside on porch winters mainly in evening in front of TV .


----------



## Joss (Mar 25, 2011)

I don't knit nearly as much as I'd like to. My average is less than an hour a day. I work about 32 hours a week and have a DH and 4 teenagers (all 5 very high maintanance). At work I try to knit on my last 15 minute break. I love watching Jeopardy which is on at 7:30PM and I try to knit while that is on. After that, I start getting everything ready for the next day, finish folding the laundry on my bed (so I can go to sleep)... And since I sometimes have weekdays off I did have to make the deal with myself that I don't knit on weekdays when I am home alone and the kids are all at school and DH at work. There is too much other stuff I would feel guilty about not getting done and I also get it done faster when no one else is home. I will sometimes take 45 minutes during the day and take out my stash, admire it, play with it, reorganize it.


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

Please don't feel guilty about your knitting. How is your project going to get finished if you don't work on it? I knit and/or crochet from 4-8 hours a day unless there is something else I have to do. But then it will be at least 4 hrs. I try to do chores and errands in the morning so I can work on my projects in the afternoons and evenings. And you're not wasting your time either. You are doing something worthwhile. This is a healthy addiction & much cheaper than therapy.


----------



## bowler (Jun 16, 2011)

I am retired and I do what is needing done in the morning and what doesn't get done will have to wait till tomorrow. The afternoon is then mine to do what I want with which is usually knitting or reading or if the weather is nice I go for a walk. Enjoy whatever you do.


----------



## 18931924 (Feb 11, 2013)

I knit when, how long I want to. I am retired and only have my little bird to look after, then look at the work to be done around me,and say"that can wait till tomorrow" A cleaner comes once a fortnight, my carer comes 3 days a week, so have plenty o time to knit. I am making beanies now, from patterns I copied from these pages. More knitting now. 18931924


----------



## Norma B. (Oct 15, 2012)

missjg said:


> Humm if not cooking doing necessaries I'm knitting or sewing. Never timed myself cuz I have to take multi breaks due to tendonitis and carpal tunnel.
> Well I didn't see anyone in my family feeling guilty when I was running around like a turkey being chief cook and bottle washer..teacher, dr.. lawyer indian chief. Sooo I am NOT gonna feel guilty NOW... nope! nada..negative.. zero! enjoy! knit away! Wear butt numb! :-D


Excellent phylosophy missjg!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Betulove (Mar 11, 2011)

I HATE HOUSE WORK>so I reward my self. One hour of knitting one hour of house work all the waking hours. I get a lot done, my house has never been cleaner. I my task should take longer then a hour I make it up with my knitting. I try not to do this on the week end when my hubby home. When his needs are my main chore. If there is something I want to see on TV I record it. Of course I am retired. I waited all my life to knit.


----------



## tinykneecaps (Dec 6, 2012)

I only knit, or crochet, in the evenings with TV on, but sometimes not watching. I average 5 hours a night. Days are too busy, with computer, housework, yard work, cooking and jigsaw puzzles, which I love.

Walking while knitting? Gosh, that brings back a memory. 9 months pregnant with first child in l954. Woke up with slight cramps and my Aunt, who is a nurse, advised me to walk. In Louisiana, too hot and humid to walk outside, so I started walking through all the rooms in the house. Got bored, so picked up the baby blanket I was crocheting and crocheted while walking for about 5 hours. Finished the blanket, went to bed exhausted. Within 20 minutes of relaxing, my water broke....mad dash to the hospital and 7lb6oz girl born 59 minutes later. Sorry I got carried away. She will have her 59th Birthday on April 9th........egads, I have a 59 year old daughter? Where did the years go?


----------



## margritz (Nov 11, 2012)

All of us need "me" time. My mom used to tell me that was when we "charged our batteries" and she was wise. I often wake up very early. My favorite thing to do is to turn on the coffee pot, let the dog out, let the dog in, settle down with a cup of coffee and knit for an hour while I watch the early morning news. The house is quiet, my husband is still asleep (we both recently retired) and I have "me" time. It keeps me balanced and happy.


----------



## Norma B. (Oct 15, 2012)

tinykneecaps said:


> I only knit, or crochet, in the evenings with TV on, but sometimes not watching. I average 5 hours a night. Days are too busy, with computer, housework, yard work, cooking and jigsaw puzzles, which I love.
> 
> Walking while knitting? Gosh, that brings back a memory. 9 months pregnant with first child in l954. Woke up with slight cramps and my Aunt, who is a nurse, advised me to walk. In Louisiana, too hot and humid to walk outside, so I started walking through all the rooms in the house. Got bored, so picked up the baby blanket I was crocheting and crocheted while walking for about 5 hours. Finished the blanket, went to bed exhausted. Within 20 minutes of relaxing, my water broke....mad dash to the hospital and 7lb6oz girl born 59 minutes later. Sorry I got carried away. She will have her 59th Birthday on April 9th........egads, I have a 59 year old daughter? Where did the years go?


Fun memory! (At least the fun part of child birth is what we wisely choose to remember!) Yes, it seems really strange when our children get to be older than we are. How does that HAPPEN?


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

So many things to feel guilty about..... Sure I do that.... but I quickly get over it and pick up my knitting.... or cross stitch... or go quilt.... I find that my housekeeping standards have fallen... and a few wrinkles in DH's shirts are fine..... After all... WE have wrinkles.... Life is too short to always be doing "shoulds". I feel productive when I make things... and don't think I could sit still without hands doing something...... If the house is declared a disaster area.... or a health hazard.. I might have to rethink... but I don't embarass easily anymore so I knit/play every day... for as long as I can get away with it!!!!!


----------



## nhauf001 (Jan 18, 2011)

casey1952 said:


> What could be more important than knitting? I don't have an average. My time goes anywhere from 1hr. a day to sometimes 8hrs. It depends on what else is happening.


I'm in this range as well


----------



## hen (Jun 30, 2012)

From reading all the replies to this post, I realise that I don't knit enough. I need to give myself more knitting time. I like Betulove's idea of rewarding myself with knitting time by doing the jobs I'm not so keen on doing


----------



## ChrisB (Jan 29, 2013)

Don't feel guilty, at least you're doing something productive. A lot of people, my other half included, spend hours on the computer playing games, total waste of time. I probably knit 4 hours a day and spend another hour or so designing, organizing, etc. Yes, my house is a mess but everyone has clean clothes, good homemade food, and the health dept hasn't stopped by yet.

Knit on, it's a wonderful outlet for your creativity. not to mention all the lovely things you and your friends/family have. Life is too short not to knit!


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz (Dec 19, 2012)

Remember this quote from Erma Bombeck: When I stand before God at the end of my life, I would hope that I would not have a single bit of talent left, and could say, 'I used everything you gave me'. So keep on knitting and use all that talent!


----------



## LRwife (Feb 6, 2013)

Interesting the number of times the word guilt came up in this discussion. I too have guilt feelings about time spent doing things that may not benefit others. Most of my years were spent teaching, raising children, providing a home and caring for the needs of others. My knitting time is sporadic and varies a lot on different days. But, I'm wondering if the guilt feelings are prevalent in men. Do they feel guilty when playing golf, bowling, fishing, or just hanging out with friends. Where did the guilt trip begin, and where will it end?????


----------



## TickledPinki (Jan 22, 2013)

BeadsbyBeadz said:


> Remember this quote from Erma Bombeck: When I stand before God at the end of my life, I would hope that I would not have a single bit of talent left, and could say, 'I used everything you gave me'. So keep on knitting and use all that talent!


I LOVE this!!! Where's my needles?!!!


----------



## Norma B. (Oct 15, 2012)

LRwife said:


> Interesting the number of times the word guilt came up in this discussion. I too have guilt feelings about time spent doing things that may not benefit others. Most of my years were spent teaching, raising children, providing a home and caring for the needs of others. My knitting time is sporadic and varies a lot on different days. But, I'm wondering if the guilt feelings are prevalent in men. Do they feel guilty when playing golf, bowling, fishing, or just hanging out with friends. Where did the guilt trip begin, and where will it end?????


Good observation. I'll bet there isn't a man alive who hauls out his sports gear or gets a beer and sits down to watch a football game and thinks "Oh dear, I should be cleaning out the garage." :thumbdown:


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz (Dec 19, 2012)

Norma B. said:


> LRwife said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting the number of times the word guilt came up in this discussion. I too have guilt feelings about time spent doing things that may not benefit others. Most of my years were spent teaching, raising children, providing a home and caring for the needs of others. My knitting time is sporadic and varies a lot on different days. But, I'm wondering if the guilt feelings are prevalent in men. Do they feel guilty when playing golf, bowling, fishing, or just hanging out with friends. Where did the guilt trip begin, and where will it end?????
> ...


Men usually think about cleaning the garage when their golf clubs fall out after they back the boat in and there's not enough room! Was it Roseanne Barr who said it was time to clean the oven when you couldn't get a cupcake in it? At last a 'standard' for when to clean and put the knitting down! ROFL


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

I knit any where from not at all to about 7 hours or so. More than that and my hands will start screaming.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I enjoy knitting first thing in the morning. It gets me going. I must say sometimes I don't get on the computer until later on in the day. But that's OK I would rather knit when I'm alert I have less frogging that way.


----------



## Mariette EDE (Jul 6, 2012)

I knit any time anywhere!


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

I guess it depends on what I have to do that day. House work is done straight after breakfast, then some days I work. If I have to go somewhere on bus or train, then take knitting with me. Go to different knit and knatters for charity knitting group. Days I work, might be only an hour or two at night, days not working, up to 6 or eight hours depending on what else is on. I may be sitting, but even when I read KP, I am also knitting. Yes it is a form of therapy and some call it Koga. I also listen to main tv or watch mine at same time. Most of the knitting I do is for charity so it is not an aimless activity to simply fill time and as I am horrible at following other peoples patterns, use my brain to modify or adapt to suit me.


----------



## zebbie (May 22, 2012)

nelios08 said:


> OMG! Sometimes I feel awful, I see dust everywhere and I say to myself,"Don't worry", no one is coming, just finish with the new increases and get to it.........5 hrs later...OMG! I forgot to dust.......


Didn't you know that Dust is a protective covering for your furniture?
That's my philosphy and I am sticking to it! :roll:


----------



## Vulcan1957 (Jun 20, 2012)

It is hard to say, since like most crafters I have many projects going on at the same time, if I am not knitting, I am crocheting, or painting to drawing,I still enjoy weaving, the warmer months I am busy with the gardens,so in the colder months I do knit more, with a couple of foot of snow melting out side, I am knitting close to 5 hours a day, next month, it maybe less, for me it is keeping my hands busy, with a family history of arthritis I am trying to keep all my joints limber as long as I can....


----------



## zina (Jun 27, 2012)

I too ama yo-yo knitter withback and legproblems I can only sit solongand get upfor housework and stuff forsolong butevery time I amdown myneedlesare up in the car, walking and on vacation.


----------



## Davena (Feb 24, 2013)

nelios08 said:


> Now, wait a minute I was serious about being alone. Ever since I was 24, EVERY HOLYDAY AND B/D is celebrated at my house. My house is Grand Central Station, I think I would cherish time alone. So many things I would like to do but ........


I dont think there is anything wrong with giving yourself a ME DAY.. even if it is just once a month. It is a little hard to do at first but once I started it got easier and every body new to leave me alone on this very special day. I am actually a better person after the time to myself


----------



## Mum7 (Oct 11, 2011)

I sometimes sit from midday to 10pm, taking a break for lunch and then dinner at 5.30pm! That is if I have no sewing to do, and I even leave that sometimes. I am on my own so can please myself what I do and when. I watch TV while I am knitting, so don't make anything too intricate. I do sometimes think I should have hoovered first, but who cares. So long as the house is neat and (fairly) tidy, why fuss to dust everyday?


----------



## Mum7 (Oct 11, 2011)

Love that - "a protective covering for the furniture". I shall use that one if one of my children comment.


----------



## Cmj1960 (Mar 3, 2013)

I love to knit - it is my therapy.  I probably do it everyday for an hour or so - while i am watching TV in the evenings. On the weekends it could be for hours - i always loose track . It makes me feel really good to make a project and share it with a friend/family member. It makes all the time you spent on the article worth the smile on a friend/family members face. So - KNIT ON EVERYONE - life is to short to worry about how much time you spend doing it.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Norma B. said:


> LRwife said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting the number of times the word guilt came up in this discussion. I too have guilt feelings about time spent doing things that may not benefit others. Most of my years were spent teaching, raising children, providing a home and caring for the needs of others. My knitting time is sporadic and varies a lot on different days. But, I'm wondering if the guilt feelings are prevalent in men. Do they feel guilty when playing golf, bowling, fishing, or just hanging out with friends. Where did the guilt trip begin, and where will it end?????
> ...


I have to say, my DH is just the opposite. He will hardly take any down time - always feels that he must be getting something accomplished. And I am so opposite. Until he retires, he won't know how much time I do spend just kntting or reading (although I think he is on to me). But he tells me I worked hard for many years and am myself retired now, so he doesn't MAKE me feel guilty.


----------



## nelios08 (Jan 6, 2013)

Davina, I think that is great idea, food for thought!


----------



## sandisnow44 (Jul 1, 2011)

nelios08 said:


> OMG! Sometimes I feel awful, I see dust everywhere and I say to myself,"Don't worry", no one is coming, just finish with the new increases and get to it.........5 hrs later...OMG! I forgot to dust.......


I have a little sign in my house that I cross-stitched years ago. It says "DUST IS A PROTECTIVE COVERING FOR FURNITURE". The lettering is done in black floss with a row of stitches along the top of each letter done in dark grey. And I've noticed that if I don't dust for awhile the dust only builds up to a certain level then quits. Good thing, cause I have more important things to do-like knitting!!! :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## Jeannealy (Apr 2, 2012)

I have some cleaning in a spare bedroom that I should be doing and I am now feeling guilty because I should be doing it, and I don't have the ambition as yet....my knitting is far more interesting....but....my guilties are getting the 
best of me so ........tomorrow I will clean...and get it done and then my knitting...


----------



## Karzie (Nov 29, 2012)

I used to go through my days spending an hour on the house, then an hour on charity work, then an hour on writing (I was a freelance children's writer) and then an hour knitting. Housework didn't seem like a burden when I had those other hours to look forward to.


----------



## Jeannealy (Apr 2, 2012)

I think you might be right....cleaning might not be so bad if I say to myself....after I get this done...I can KNIT!!!!


----------



## Sharon C (Feb 8, 2013)

Where did the idea of knitting while driving and being dangerous? It read when my husband is driving. The only time I would knit or crochet when I was the driver was when the kids were misbehaving. I would pull over to the side of the road and start on my project and work on it until they decided that they were going to be late and should settle down.


----------



## Karzie (Nov 29, 2012)

Wished I'd thought of that. I usually just pulled off the road and lectured them. Knitting would have been much more productive and relaxing.


----------



## Norma B. (Oct 15, 2012)

Sharon C said:


> Where did the idea of knitting while driving and being dangerous? It read when my husband is driving. The only time I would knit or crochet when I was the driver was when the kids were misbehaving. I would pull over to the side of the road and start on my project and work on it until they decided that they were going to be late and should settle down.


It was a joke. Meant in great humor. :thumbup:


----------



## Jeannealy (Apr 2, 2012)

I can read while riding in the car. I cannot knit...it makes me nausaus...I wish I could knit...but at least I can read.


----------



## Safeya (Feb 2, 2013)

I've been trying not to feel guilty about my decision to do nothing today except make dinner and knit. I think I can finish this sweater today! But then I will start something else and have another excuse to just sit and knit


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

Safeya said:


> I've been trying not to feel guilty about my decision to do nothing today except make dinner and knit. I think I can finish this sweater today! But then I will start something else and have another excuse to just sit and knit


A day all to yourself----totally acceptable. After all, you are worth it. Have fun knitting.


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

on average, i knit about 3 hours a day. Never feel guilty, that is your time , and as much time as we spend doing for others, we deserveit.


----------



## janeymae1210 (Dec 9, 2012)

My thought is.........we've earned the time to spend "sitting on our butt" knitting and I'm going to use that time all up - kinda like overtime. Knitting for others, donating to charities and even enjoying something for ourselves gives us the right to spend all day if we want and I do!! I can dust tomorrow morning during the morning show commercials, but hurry so I can knit later. Find myself setting a timer to stop knitting so I remember to go to bed. Happy knitting to everyone!!!


----------



## DuelingNeedles (Feb 2, 2013)

Take a dramamine -- for motion sickness -- it works for me


----------



## DuelingNeedles (Feb 2, 2013)

i have crocheted and driven at the same time -- when the speeds were 55 and the roads here are very long straight and boring -- but i wouldn't try it at 75 like they are now


----------



## nelios08 (Jan 6, 2013)

hahaha......that sounds terrific!


----------



## Spitze (Jun 27, 2011)

By all means be curious and ask, but I sure hope that you don't feel the need to "judge" your time spent with your beloved needles. There are too many 'shoulds' floating around in our heads; if you don't neglect people who depend on you and you only neglect some housework (that can wait), then go for it - be creative and enjoy!! I try to knit every day, if I have time to knit for many hours, it is a happy day as far as I am concerned. 
Don't you think it is far more productive to sit on your butt and knit than to comb the shopping malls for stuff you don't need?? (not, of course, that that is the only alternative, but it is one.)


----------



## Mariette EDE (Jul 6, 2012)

Knit and drive??? There I must draw the line!


----------



## Norma B. (Oct 15, 2012)

DuelingNeedles said:


> i have crocheted and driven at the same time -- when the speeds were 55 and the roads here are very long straight and boring -- but i wouldn't try it at 75 like they are now


I sure hope you were kidding! There are way too many head-on collisions on the old 2-lane highways in these parts. Can't imagine what people are doing to cross over the line and smash somebody up. Texting, toking, napping, godferbid crocheting!!! Please PLEASE don't do this!


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

Norma B. said:


> DuelingNeedles said:
> 
> 
> > i have crocheted and driven at the same time -- when the speeds were 55 and the roads here are very long straight and boring -- but i wouldn't try it at 75 like they are now
> ...


I NEVER thought anyone actually knitted or crocheted while driving - OK as a passenger, though needles might be dangerous in a crash...

My earlier 'advice' was meant to be fun! because the prospect was so unthinkable.

Is Duellingneedles trying to start a knitting-rage incident here?

(Thanks for the kind words, Norma!)


----------



## DuelingNeedles (Feb 2, 2013)

the roads here are so flat and straight and on the interstate can be so boring -- we don't have the traffic like the more populated areas -- so sometimes you could travel 3 hours and only see maybe a dozen cars on a 4 lane highway -- since the speed limit is 75 now i would never think of doing it -- but when it was a slow 55 it was ok


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

DuelingNeedles said:


> the roads here are so flat and straight and on the interstate can be so boring -- we don't have the traffic like the more populated areas -- so sometimes you could travel 3 hours and only see maybe a dozen cars on a 4 lane highway -- since the speed limit is 75 now i would never think of doing it -- but when it was a slow 55 it was ok


I can see your point, Duelling Needles, and you have lived to tell the tale.

Better than going to sleep at the wheel, but didn't you dance all over the road when you had a complicated semi-demi-treble stitch to do? (I'm a knitter, OK?)


----------



## ginafranks (Nov 14, 2012)

Probably, on average, about four.


----------



## DuelingNeedles (Feb 2, 2013)

oh no -- actually never knit on the road just simple crocheted afghans or potholders -- tried to read propping the book in the steering wheel to read but that was a no go for me -- although my sister did tons of studying driving in the car to see her then boyfriend who lived abouto 3 hrs away

PS I love your name! i collect silver charms


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

DuelingNeedles said:


> oh no -- actually never knit on the road just simple crocheted afghans or potholders -- tried to read propping the book in the steering wheel to read but that was a no go for me -- although my sister did tons of studying driving in the car to see her then boyfriend who lived abouto 3 hrs away
> 
> PS I love your name! i collect silver charms


I have a silver charm bracelet that I started collecting charms for in the 1960's. Each charm meant something in my life. Now the jewelry stores are advertising beaded bracelets where the beads have a meaning. I misplaced my bracelet for a few years and thought I had really lost it. I came across it a few weeks ago in a place I had totally forgotten I put it. Was so glad to find it. Do you have your charms in a case or are they on bracelets? I only collected enough to fill my bracelet.


----------



## DuelingNeedles (Feb 2, 2013)

well I am a true collector and I have about 3/4s on bracelets. I need more bracelets. I have a few that tell my life story. Ones that tell my vacations. One for my sister and my now ex. One for each of my nieces and nephews. I also have theme bracelets. I am currently working on getting them cataloged to call Guiness to be a record holder.


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

DuelingNeedles said:


> oh no -- actually never knit on the road just simple crocheted afghans or potholders -- tried to read propping the book in the steering wheel to read but that was a no go for me -- although my sister did tons of studying driving in the car to see her then boyfriend who lived abouto 3 hrs away
> 
> PS I love your name! i collect silver charms


Ssh! To tell the truth, I did start collecting them, but then I found the Tibetan silver ones which weren't very dear and had lovely shapes. So I thought I'll make some bracelets to sell on my stall (another unrealised ambition!) but they languish upstairs in a drawer.... I will, one day!


----------



## Sharon C (Feb 8, 2013)

Got a couple of guilt free travel time knitting. My husband asked if I wanted to ride with him to pick up some hydraulic cylinders. Of course I said yes and knitted all the way there and back for 4 hours. Now I'm gathering up sock loops (look like pot holder loops) to loop together and knit a rug. When I found the long lost stash I found I had 5 very large bags full of them. Looks like the kids are getting bath mats for Christmas. But that guilt free travel time sure comes in handy. Now Christmas gifts are guilt free knitting also. Because it is a gift. But must finish the ends on several other projects. Maybe some wash. Clean clothes neatly laying on the sofa is ok isn't it?


----------



## riggy (Apr 9, 2012)

If it wasn't for my hubby needing feeding I would knit all day I just love it


----------



## Jeannealy (Apr 2, 2012)

I have two charm bracelets. One gold and one silver. I have so many charms on my silver one that I need a new bracelet...I always got a charm whenever we went on vacation and on any trips...business or pleasure...It is so much fun to look at both of them and it brings back memories of the places and times...it is truly a fun thing to collect.


----------

